# Not getting e-mail for Private Messages..



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

I am currently not getting e-mail notifications when I get a PM. Not sure if it is something I am doing or a system wide issue.  

Thanks for looking into this.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Joules, I sent you a PM to help troubleshoot


----------

